# Does anyone have ZERO friends?



## Timothy123 (Jan 27, 2013)

I feel like everyone nowadays jokes about having no friends when in reality they just have a small group of friends or 1 or 2 close friends and everyone else is just an acquaintance. 

I don't consider forced friendships at school a friendship if you don't talk to them outside of school/at all during summer break.

The last best friend I had was in 5th grade. It was actually 2 guys who were brothers and I spent more time at their house than my own. They moved when I was going to the 6th grade. I keep in contact with them on Facebook but I obviously haven't seen them in person for years and people change so quickly through out their teens.

Ever since then, I've only hung out with someone after school maybe a few times. Most of it being in the 7th grade where I made found a new friend who invited me to stuff and he mostly did all the talking while I nodded my head in agreement. 

From 8th grade through high school I legit spoke to nobody outside of class. I've graduated since then and I haven't kept in contact with anyone. The only people I have text messages from are from family members. It's pretty frustrating because I feel like i've made so many friendships at school/at work but no body ever invites me to hang out with them. No body asks to trade numbers, no body is interested to keep in contact with me. Nobody wants to take our friendship a step further outside of school/work. It's like i'm not interesting enough to hang out with no matter how hard I try to be fun and outgoing. I understand it goes both ways, but I don't have the courage to ask anyone to hang out because i've never done it before and I fear rejection.

It just feels like the older I get, the more people will start closing their openness to finding new friends and i'll be lonely forever. I hate thinking negatively but it seems likely at this point if I can't find 1 person to connect with and call my "best friend". It's starting to annoy me.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

I have zero friends, but that is because I'm asocial. Even if I wanted to get friends I would just end up killing conversations because I have terrible social skills.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

As the above poster stated, I have no friends because I'm extremely asocial and despise being around other people. I just want to be left alone. Plus I don't know how to keep a conversation flowing, and I'm incredibly socially retarded/awkward.


----------



## jaofao (Nov 26, 2013)

Making friends feels like gambling nowadays. People throw "money" in and hope it hits the jackpot.


----------



## Timothy123 (Jan 27, 2013)

iCod said:


> As the above poster stated, I have no friends because I'm extremely asocial and despise being around other people. I just want to be left alone. Plus I don't know how to keep a conversation flowing, and I'm incredibly socially retarded/awkward.


Yeah i'm horrible at keeping a conversation going. I just end up saying "yeah" and fake laugh whenever they say something to me. But the difference is that I WANT to have friends and I WANT to be this social butterfly that you see on tv. I do enjoy being alone, and i'm more comfortable when i'm by myself. But at the same time I don't want to be alone forever. I want to have options to hang out with people and attempt to be social even if I don't necessarily enjoy it all the time.

It doesn't help that i'm watching this youtube reality show called Summer Break where a group of teens my age, who are all rich, hang out all day and explore California. They always talk about being best friends with each other since they were little and how they're sad they will be separating once summer is over and go to college and it's just giving me flashbacks of when I actually had friendships like that.


----------



## Beast And The Harlot (Jun 14, 2015)

I do.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Yup. This doesn't bother me.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I have 0 friends in real life, but 1 or so online game Runescape....and also on facebook. But I do have 1 boyfriend in real life and that is good! Why should I have friends my gender? They're useless! All they are good for is potentially stealing away my bf!


----------



## saperson (Jun 28, 2015)

I have no friends because I'm a boring guy with no common interests with anybody. Every conversation I have is just me asking stupid questions and the other person saying either Yes, No, or I dunno


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Well i have 1 irl friend, but we see eachother like 3 times a year, and it's not even proper hanging out. It's just when our school schedules happened to clash and we're at the same place at the same time. And i feel like our friendship is sinking faster than titanic atm so idk how long it will last. It barely counts. And then i have like 2 online friends, but we're not extremly close. So pretty much zero friends really.


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

In real life there are like 3 people I hang out with everyday but not what I'd call 'best friend' material. They're ok gals & a guy since they make my life a bit more bearable each day. No one to call a bestie, though. I crave meaningful human contact so bad >.<


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

No friends outside the Internet. Seems like all guys my age want to talk about is either partying or work... I do neither. And girls are even worse. All they talk about is their boyfriends.


----------



## strongsilentone (Aug 5, 2015)

Not counting my partner (of the opposite sex) no friends. zilch. never really had any true friends, know that i think of it. 

I do not enjoy going out to bars and very crowded places, and I do not enjoy talking about my relationship. I am a pretty boring person but I still have alot I would like to do. I'm pretty darn reserved and conservative. People like people who like to be open, I'm not one of those types.

I am friendless here in the real world, not counting online. I am afraid I will remain so, and my life will lack that spice that having friends gives some people. I don't know I am just giving up on trying to make any.
I am being my own friend now. I'm just stuck with myself ALL the time! lol


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

Sometimes you gotta take the innovative if you want to meet up outside school/work. And hold on tight to those you do get close to.

Also clubs and hobby groups can be a good place to meet people, but you can't just take a passive attitude to friendship


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I don't necessarily have zero friends. But if I am to call the few people who I considered to be my currently closest and remaining friends out tonight to hang out, there is probably 1-2% chance that one of them would come, let alone respond to me.

My last two birthdays I asked them to grab a drink, only one ever responded, an hour later. He said texted "busy".


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

No friends, none in 11 years. My best friend was killed in 2002, and a mutual friend who sort of became my "best friend" afterwards was killed in 2004, the same year I had my last contact with my only other friend from high school. It starts to irritate me when people say they have "no friends" when they actually do, or even have many. They can't even conceive of what no friends really is. They say it almost fashionably. My mother lives an hour away, and is the only one who knows I exist, but she's not going to be around forever. My phone can be silent for months, and I can routinely go literally 4+ months without speaking to another person (though I recently started working, so that isn't happening right now).

I read an article months back about some guy who died alone in his house, and some utility company employee or something randomly found his body five years later because he had still been auto-paying all his bills. No one knew he was in there. No one ever went there or checked on him, or knew he even existed. All any of the neighbors could remember about him was the strange smell coming from the house about five years ago. It hit me. That's how isolated I am. That's literally how it's going to happen. I like my solitude most of the time, but still get very lonely, but I have zero social skills. I'm just way too different from other people.


----------



## ShinigamiKai (Aug 6, 2015)

If you want to hang out, trade numbers and build stronger friendships, you have to learn to be more proactive. It's not that people don't think you're interesting, it's just that they can't read your mind. Depending on how you present yourself they may not think you're up for doing anything outside of work/school. Rejection is hard and it sucks but if you don't learn how to deal with it, you're crippling yourself. Yes, it's true that if you never ask, you'll never get rejected but if you never ask, you'll also never get a request accepted and it'll be much harder to break the cycle. You just have to remember to try and not take it personal because people often say no for reasons that have absolutely nothing to do with you.


----------



## Swagonite (Jun 24, 2014)

only online friends now


----------



## Timothy123 (Jan 27, 2013)

ShinigamiKai said:


> If you want to hang out, trade numbers and build stronger friendships, you have to learn to be more proactive. It's not that people don't think you're interesting, it's just that they can't read your mind. Depending on how you present yourself they may not think you're up for doing anything outside of work/school. Rejection is hard and it sucks but if you don't learn how to deal with it, you're crippling yourself. Yes, it's true that if you never ask, you'll never get rejected but if you never ask, you'll also never get a request accepted and it'll be much harder to break the cycle. You just have to remember to try and not take it personal because people often say no for reasons that have absolutely nothing to do with you.


I know exactly what you mean, ugh it's just so hard but I have to learn to be able to accept rejection instead of running away from it. It's not the end of the world.

Thank you so much to everyone that responded to this thread, I love reading your stories and opinions. Everyone on this website is so relatable.


----------



## Seiyoku (Aug 14, 2015)

What constitutes as a "friend" per say? Someone I talk to? Someone I enjoy being around? I don't know. I'd like to say that I had friends at different points throughout my life, but did I really? Did those friendships mean anything? I don't think they did. There hasn't been a single person I've met that I don't feel some slight tinge of reluctance when it comes to talking to them, either because of their actions or because of my own anxiety regarding my relationship to them. There's never been a single person around my age that I've been able to relate to, connect with, understand, or most importantly, have fun being around in my entire life. So, I guess that pretty much constitutes as having "zero friends." 

Do I enjoy that? No, I don't. Do I long for it to be some other way? Yes, I do. Do I have the ability to make that happen? That's questionable. I don't know the answer to that just yet.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

I have zero friends offline and online.

Last time i had a friend was 8 years ago.


----------

